# Banking in Thailand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Moving to Thailand?Your guide to expatriate banking services in Thailand Thailand is in Southeast Asia, between Myanmar to the west and north, Laos to the north and east, and Cambodia to the southeast. Thailand has enjoyed a decade of strong economic growth, but the economy has suffered as a result of the global financial crisis, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Banking in Thailand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

